# Anyone interested? More precious than any PMs



## Metalgold (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of this Liquid metal more precious than any PMs?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-999-9-Liquid-Metal-Bullion-LOT-OF-5-GRAMS-Rarer-Than-Gold-or-Platinum-UNC-/390553664042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeecffa2a


----------



## glondor (Mar 10, 2013)

Gallium. This is the metal "psychic spoon benders" use to trick people. WIKI.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 10, 2013)

Sellers reply when asked what it is:

"It is a chemical element with symbol Ga and atomic number 31. A soft silvery metal, elemental gallium is a brittle solid at low temperatures. Held long enough, gallium will melt in the hand as it liquefies at temperature of 29.76 °C (85.57 °F) (slightly above room temperature) Thank you"


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2013)

Lovely! Would like to have 50g of that material to play with )


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.fastmarkets.com/minor-metals


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.rotometals.com/99-99-Pure-Gallium-Metal-and-Mold-Best-Price-s/67.htm


----------



## Metalgold (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like an interesting piece. But I dont think I'd pay $25 plus shipping for 5 grams.


----------



## jonn (Mar 10, 2013)

I can sell you some, let me know how much you need, but keep in mind, shipping alone would cost $25.00 as it's a corrosive hazardous shipping requirement. It may be simpler to ship you some oxide, then you can convert it to metal yourself. I get $600 or so per kilo, and more for smaller quantities.


----------

